# Formel 1 2013 Car Setup frage



## drspeed (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Ich spiele in Moment ganz gerne mal Formel1 2013. Nun wollte ich doch ganz gerne mal Wissen ob es möglich
ist eine Fertige Car Setup Datei zu laden.
So das man in Internet vielleicht eine fertige Datei findet und sie dann einfach in das Spiel packen kann.
Wer super nett von euch wenn mir jemand helfen würde.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Juli 2014)

Here you go 
F1 Car Setups

Man kann keine Setups downloaden, sondern nur "nachbauen"


----------



## drspeed (26. Juli 2014)

ok super danke

Mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen. Wenn ich und mein Kumpel die gleichen Mods verwenden ist es dann möglich zusammen zu spielen?
Es gibt ja zum Beispiel den 2014 Mod. Da steht das er nicht Multiplayer fähig ist. Ist das denn nur auf allgemein Multiplayer oder auch 
für Coop gemeint?


----------

